# Financial Vipers of Venice



## JWW427 (Oct 26, 2020)

Here is a short video by Joseph P. Farrell on the Venetian Deep State of the 1500s and beyond.
His book explains much more, but here you have the gist of the gist of their financial skullduggery. The "Council of Ten" is highlighted.
This dovetails into Lutheranism and Protestantism and King Henry VIII.
Knowing this hidden history can help us all piece together the financial control and manipulation that continues to this day. All modern big banks learned their dirty tricks from the Venetians of that period. Intermixing religion, the occult, astrology, the Venetian PTB, and banking makes one hell of a good story that directly relates to what is going on today. I read his book and I recommend it to everyone.


  Book



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UbKNE0vGKM_


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 26, 2020)

heres the book


----------

